# Snow in VA or what?



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

Are we getting hit or what? Talking heads don't seem to know!?!?!?


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

where u in virginia ?


----------



## detailman (Jan 27, 2004)

Im going to say yes these jackas!!!! dont know what there talking about half the time anyway. We will get 10 inches and they will be like oh we overlooked this one.


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

w4hyi;978710 said:


> where u in virginia ?


I'm in Northern VA.

Looks like this thing is going to hit south of here.


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

detailman;978928 said:


> Im going to say yes these jackas!!!! dont know what there talking about half the time anyway. We will get 10 inches and they will be like oh we overlooked this one.


if your south of fredericksburg you might get 5-10 or more in some places but north maybe 2-5


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

DodgeRam1996;979094 said:


> I'm in Northern VA.
> 
> Looks like this thing is going to hit south of here.


where i n. V.A ?


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

w4hyi;979183 said:


> where i n. V.A ?


Fairfax, Va


----------

